# Inexpensive Wood Dyes



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried the common RIT fabric dyes on wood? At ~ $3/box they're considerably less expensive that the $18 Transtint dyes at Woodcraft. They're also easier to come by. For $3, I decided to experiment and was fairly blown away by the richness in color.

Here's a look at the RIT "Kelly Green" on curly maple (single application):


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow KnotScot, you took a gamble trying it on a beautiful guitar body like that. That is going to look fantastic when you get the top coat on. Can't wait to see the finished axe when it's all done.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't tell from the photo; is that dry powder dye that you mix with water or is it a liquid? 
Thanks
Larry


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Wha do you do dip it or brush it on, fabric you have to soak it then rinse it in water?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I have used them. They are not light fast and will fade and change color over time. I have also used leather dyes. These dyes have the same issues with light fastness. Both the RIT and leather dyes look great when you first apply them but will fade over time.

Here is my blog on dyeing, http://lumberjocks.com/trifern/blog/9400


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Shazaam! Really beautiful, and I think you just solved a current dilemma. As always Scott, the results of your research is of benefit to woodworkers. Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I have too. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2870


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Trifern is right. These dyes look amazing when first applied, but will fade and change colour over time. On a project such as this, I would opt for an aniline dye.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice looking dye.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess I have not been doing it long enough, only 4 years (or so) and have not seen the fading that was mentioned.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting experiment Scott


----------



## Stosh (May 27, 2010)

cool idea.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Some of the people I would have suggested you talk to have answered you. Trifern, well his work speaks for its self, E mail Socalwood, he is another person that is very well versed in dyes. Good luck.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi gang…sorry for the delay. I did test a piece before I put it on the guitar top. It's the dry powder type that mixes with hot water…I added a bit of denatured alcohol to help penetration.

Anyone know of anything that can be done to stop or retard fading? ...maybe deck sealer with UV treatment?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Spar varnish will help, it has UV blockers in it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

looks great, hope it dosen't fade to much over the years.


----------

